# Harlequins Army



## Mmorris0987

NOT SPLITTING UP AT ALL. Free shipping to the Continental US, Alaska, Hawaii pays shipping. Nothing international except canada, buyer pays shipping.

Selling out my Harlequins as I am only keeping 2 armies and have been on a buying spree lately. All are new plastic models. Retail is $825.50, I'll take $650 OBO shipped within the shipping stated above. 

6x Starweaver/Voidweavers. (2 are glued as Starweavers bare plastic, 1 NOS, 1 40% NOS, 3 are naked for options and have the beginnings of my paint job. Black with blue faded diamonds.)

12x Skyweavers, bare plastic (5 have the second rider off but are included)

3x 6 man troupe squads, bare plastic except 1 primed troupe master (mix of kisses, swords, etc.)

1x 6 man troupe Squad bare plastic, 75% NOS

3x Deathjesters bare plastic

3x Shadowseers bare plastic (2 are converted from the riders of one of the Starweavers.)

1x Solitaire bare plastic.

1x 7th edition hardback codex









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmorris0987

Sold

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

